

Shambles, made by Notch in 7 days - danso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud5l0Hy_PoM

======
jere
Direct link to game: [http://shambles.notch.net/](http://shambles.notch.net/)

I thought it was kind of interesting. It seems procedurally generated. There
even appear to be caves! No surprise there coming from Notch.

The big problem I have is, even for a 7dfps, there's not much to do. I'm not a
big fan of collecting score pellets.

